# New BIOS editor software published



## BAGZZlash (Jun 7, 2012)

Over in the forums of TechInferno.com some guys have just picked up working on a new BIOS editor software for, so far, mobile Radeon BIOSes.

Until now, only a Dell 7970m BIOS is supported, but the guys are clever coders and may come up with more flexible versions shortly.

It's very worth checking by from time to time there I think. Keep up your good work, svl7, chmod1337 and geischtli!


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Good info. Found a direct link.

http://forum.techinferno.com/general-notebook-discussions/1738-[guide]-amd-vbios-flashing.html


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, but well, that link is not too great. There's a separate section in the forum there, follow this link.
Eventually the program will be released via the download section on the main page.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Jun 10, 2012)

That vBIOS patcher works great for my 7970M setup.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking forward to this.  Hoping this will help with flashing a HD7950 to HD7970.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Bagzz

If anyone is looking for one, I do have an "unlocked" reference HD 7970 bios. Just let me know and I'll send it to you.


----------



## svl7 (Jun 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> If anyone is looking for one, I do have an "unlocked" reference HD 7970 bios. Just let me know and I'll send it to you.



Sounds interesting, can I take a look at it? What exactly are the differences to the stock VBIOS?


----------



## psyside (Jun 24, 2012)

Does this work with locked DCII/TOP 7970 cards, possible to unlock them?


----------



## LaneLander (Jul 17, 2012)

BAGZZlash said:


> Over in the forums of TechInferno.com some guys have just picked up working on a new BIOS editor software for, so far, mobile Radeon BIOSes.
> 
> Until now, only a Dell 7970m BIOS is supported, but the guys are clever coders and may come up with more flexible versions shortly.
> 
> It's very worth checking by from time to time there I think. Keep up your good work, svl7, chmod1337 and geischtli!



Is there anyway I can get a copy of the stock Dell Bios?


----------



## axxo1 (Aug 25, 2013)

can it be unlocked?


----------



## trodas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Radeon Bios Editor looks great and works on Win2k too! Hooray! 

...now just how to convince GPU-Z to grab bios file from the oldie R9200 card...  GPU-Z v0.4.6 did not want to save the bios and more recent versions does not work, lol.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 17, 2013)

Isn't this a better tool for BIOS modding now? Seems to work reliably.


----------



## trodas (Sep 25, 2013)

That does not work on Windows 2000 SP4  Hence this is nothing for me at all 

There is only one regret - and that it does not show the memory timings, like the old ATI bios editor RaBit did...


----------

